# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [HB] Great profiles 1-90, 85-90

## EmiloZ

Hi guys,

Found this great profile package on the Honorbuddy forum and just wanted to share it with you:

About my profiles (Cava’s Profiles)

Will be 100% quest profiles, no grind.
Will try 100% AFK, and no Babysitting
Will be from level 1 to 90

Each profile file will focus at specific zone as soon your toon level up to specific level will load the next profile/zone
Will work with no loot, the char will only loot mobs that require quest items (means fast level up)
Will follow different path/zones than Kick’s profiles (till level 40/50). Kick’s profiles are so amazing, lots of us use that, so, my idea is give you all a different path/zones to level up.

FOR NOW, ONLY SUPORT ENGLISH

Draenei (1-11)
Dwarf (1-10) *New* Dwarf (10-16)
Night Elf (1-11)
Gnome (1-10) *New* Gnome (10-16)
Human (1-15)
Blood Elf (1-5)
Orc (1-5)
Tauren (1-10)
Troll (1-5)
Undead (1-5)
Goblin (1-5)
Pandaren (1-12)
[Alliance] Death Knight (55-5 :Cool: 
The Jade Forest(85-86)
Valley of the Four Winds(86-87)
Krasarang Wilds(87)
[Alliance]Kun-Lai Summit(87-8 :Cool: 
[Alliance]Townlong Steppes(88-89)
[Alliance]Dread Wastes(89-90)

BAGS
Its realy important give your char some bags. 4 x16 slots its enough
but if you can't, bot will buy some bags while leveling
Lvl 5 to 10 will buy 4 x 6 slots if he dont have minimum 40 empty slots total
at level 20 if dont have 58 empty slots, will unequip all bags, sell then and buy 1x12 + 3x10
Do not equip only 1 big bag or you will loose it, its always better and cheaper equip 4x16

LOOT THING
With this profiles, bot will only loot mobs if they drop quest itens, that way the leveling time will decrease, but
if you want loot all mobs then just use an loot plugin like plugin-combat-looter
Because pandarian maps can drop values itens, only in Pandarian you can use the starter profile:
[Quest] MOP 85 to 90 With Loot By [Cava] that profiles will do ALL quests and loot ALL mobs...and runs for ALL map achievments.


This profiles use some special quest behaviors, be sure the Cava's folders and all others (inside) are at right place or they will not work 

How to get these:
- Download and install Tortoise SVN
- Create a folder named Cava inside Default Profiles (Must be Inside Default Profiles, because quest behaviors)
- Right click on your new folder "Cava" and choose "SVN Checkout", here insert: 

```
http://cava-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/Cava/
```

Short explation about each profile


[Quest] 1 to 90 By [Cava]
Leveling profile from level 1 to 90 (fast leveling process, no loot, just click and go, character change maps, train mout skills, buy mounts if needed and bags)

[Quest] Pandaren - Alliance 1 to 90 By [Cava]
[Quest] Pandaren - Horde 1 to 90 By [Cava]
Same as [Quest] 1 to 90 By [Cava] but they are special if you choose Pandaran Race

[Quest] MOP 85 to 90 With Loot By [Cava]
Special profile: this profile DO ALL quests in Pandarian and LOOT MOBS, also runs for map achievments


Credits goes to Cava - Original tread: Cava´s Profiles lvl 1 to ....

----------


## Huntforfun

anyone know if this really works?

----------


## daveyboyuk

used cavas profiles for 3 alts 85-90 they work really good but they arent 100% afk u do need to do a dozen or so quests manualy

----------


## Huntforfun

whats it go in? lazybot?

----------

